# Saltwater places in Niagara Falls



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Going to a conference in Niagara Falls.

Any good places for saltwater livestock there?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

noy said:


> Going to a conference in Niagara Falls.
> 
> Any good places for saltwater livestock there?


Just got back from a conference there. Couldn't find anything around there that was worth going to. If you are driving/training there, Coral Reef Shop in Burlington is on the way and definitely worth a stop.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Have lunch at the Rain Forest Café 
And ask to be seated beside an aquarium. (even if you have to wait for a table beside a tank)


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I am less then 1 min off the QEW (first exit after the skyway). I am open only by appt. but I am around pretty much all the time. Just send me a PM.

By far the largest selection of corals in the Burlington/Hamilton/Niagara region.


----------



## 71xlch (Jan 9, 2015)

I live in Niagara. There are no salt stores. Just hobbyists. There is a petland with a few fish and they are in St. Catharines. 

I do know of a guy in welland that runs a FB group called Krakens Cove or something like that.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> I am less then 1 min off the QEW (first exit after the skyway). I am open only by appt. but I am around pretty much all the time. Just send me a PM.
> 
> By far the largest selection of corals in the Burlington/Hamilton/Niagara region.


will send PM to set something up.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I highly suggest going to see Dave at Bigshow if you're in the area. Also, I know Kraken's Cove is out in the Niagara area but seems a bit overpriced for the frags that they had at the frag shows I've seen them at. Although this might have changed


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

71xlch said:


> I live in Niagara. There are no salt stores. Just hobbyists. There is a petland with a few fish and they are in St. Catharines.
> 
> I do know of a guy in welland that runs a FB group called Krakens Cove or something like that.


Anyone with a big SPS collection selling frags?


----------



## 71xlch (Jan 9, 2015)

noy said:


> Anyone with a big SPS collection selling frags?


Not that i know of down here. There is someone in ancaster that is selling a ton of reef raft acros on a FB group "called canada corals auction house" or something like that. Prices are high compared to what i have found people on this forum selling.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Think I've seen that. Thanks for the useful info!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I highly suggest going to see Dave at Bigshow if you're in the area. Also, I know Kraken's Cove is out in the Niagara area but seems a bit overpriced for the frags that they had at the frag shows I've seen them at. Although this might have changed


Thnks! !


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Stopped in at Ocean Abyss Aquatics. Its about a 10-15 drive from Coral Reef Shop in Hamilton.

Really nice place, very friendly owners. Good selection of quality LPS, and SPS. They have a few encrusting montipora colonies - there is a nice rose/pink piece with dark brown polyps (I regret not getting it). For those looking to get a montipora confusa they have a few large colonies with both encrusted and branching growth. 

Reasonably priced for the quality of livestock you are getting. Probably will make the trip back. If you are making to trip west - (like to CRS) then its definitely worth making a stop.


----------

